# ::ECS Tuning:: A6 Cornucopia of Clearance Items - Up to 92% OFF!!!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

As we continue to get more and more clearance items I thought it necessary to combine everything into one thread and clean up the A6 landing page. Here you will find a conglomeration of all the A6 clearance items ECS Tuning has to offer you. The other threads will remain open but I'm going to try and focus traffic into this thread so we can clean up the A6 landing page.
*Newest Addition to the Thread: Avant Cargo Retaining System*
This OEM VW/Audi system keeps your cargo secure and in place. It uses a retractable strap and bar to keep any shape or size cargo secure.
 Click Here to order the Avant Cargo Retaining System - $27.46 or 91% OFF
*Also available for the C5 Platform:*
Ok all you Allroaders, we have a great sale for you. ECS Tuning is happy to present front mud guards / mud flaps for an *AMAZING 92%* OFF!!. Just click the link, add to cart, and order away!
Click here to order Mud Guards for your Allroad - $9.49 or 92% OFF

Tired of getting rock chips on your front bumper or hood? Don't worry about them anymore because ECS Tuning is carrying a front end cover for your Allroad for only *$27.52 * – 77% off!!
 Click here to order a Allroad Front End Vinyl Cover - $27.52 or 77% OFF
 
Also, we have a front end cover for your C5 A6 with a 4.2 for only *$27.52 * – 77% off!!
 Click here for a C5 A6 4.2 Front End Vinyl Cover - $27.52 or 77% OFF
 
We are also stocking car covers for your A6 for only *$39.95 * – 82% off!!
 Click here to order a Total Sedan Car Cover - $39.95 or 82% OFF
  
Ok everyone your patience has paid off. We now can offer Symphony I and Symphony II 6 disc in dash head units at an <FONT COLOR=""red"">*AMAZING 72% off and up*</FONT>. Don't hesitate to grab these because we sold out of them VERY FAST during our last sale a couple weeks ago.
Click here to order new Symphony Radios ~ 39.94 or 88% OFF 

Links to old sale threads:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4696685
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4660893


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Related Photos from Older/Other Threads:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

PM's have been replied, thank you for the orders.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello. I love the rails for the avant but I don't understand. My avant (2000 A6 C5) doesn't have rails to hook those into. Why is it labeled for a C5? How does it latch in and work?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

frankinstyn said:


> Hello. I love the rails for the avant but I don't understand. My avant (2000 A6 C5) doesn't have rails to hook those into. Why is it labeled for a C5? How does it latch in and work?


I just listed the retention system in one catch all A6 thread. You are correct, it is for a C6. If you follow the link to product it shows the fitment in the application guide. Sorry for the confusion on it all. You could always retrofit C6 rails


----------

